# Blue tit eggs?



## JoeAlv (May 10, 2008)

In my post box a blue tit has made a nest and layed 8-9 eggs, when i put my hand in there to get the post the bird flew away. The bird hasnt come back since and that was about 3 weeks ago. Should i take the eggs out? 

Thanks 
Joe (uk)


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I believe that if the eggs have not been set on for three weeks, there is no hope of the hatching. I would dispose of them. JMO

George


----------

